# Bum high puppy



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

They do go through a several awkward stages during the first year while they are growing, but it's hard to tell if what your pup has is abnormal or not without seeing a picture of him.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Puppy parts do not all grow at the same rate. It is not at all uncommon for one end to grow faster than the other. They can get pretty freaky looking before they blossom into the full blown goldens that they are. :


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes, "bum high", or "butt-high", is a phase that many puppies go through. Most puppies tails are already close to their adult length by the time "bum high" occurs, so won't grown much more, but may look to be set on either high, or low. Essentially, they're a mess! : We say "he's fallen apart", or conversely "he's holding together nicely" - which pretty much guarantees that when you wake up the next morning he'll have fallen apart! Especially if you just dropped a check in the mail for show entries


----------



## jmc (Sep 16, 2009)

I certainly feel like my puppy is falling apart!!! And yes, the cheque is already in the mail for 2 big shows at the end of Feb. Sigh...Here is a pic of I just took- see how the tail set is now very low?
Thanks for all your replies. I feel better now. In the mean time, I rang his breeder and she also reassured me that all is fine and is coming round to look at him on Tuesday.


----------

